# help i went on the toll road!



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone, the other day i set my tom tom to avoid toll roads having not gone to Spain on the N125 before, well i still ended up on the A22 at Boliquieme, i came straight off at the next exit at Almancil but now i'm panicking about what to do! Do you have to pay on that stretch? and will i be in trouble with the law? Thanks x


----------



## RoystonB (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, it’s not too bad. 

Did you go under a Gantry with all the electronics?

If you did and have a Portuguese Registered car, go to the Post office in a couple of days with the Registration number and pay there. No problem. 

Foreign Vehicles a little different. Not too sure how that works, sorry

RoystonB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on your car, if it's Portuguese registered then you go to a Post Office or payshop and pay toll within 7 days of travel, just require your registration number.
If you entered as you say at Boliquieme no11 and exited at Almancil? no12 there would be no charge because you didn't pass through a gate, but check to be sure.

If it's non portuguese registered you can't do anything after event, just keep your fingers crossed

Don't believe TomTom registers SCUT roads as tolls, mine doesn't.


----------



## sherry09 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I didnt see any gantry's or electronics and i have a spanish plated car. A friend has updated my tom tom on the computor but not sure if, as you say it will avoid scut roads as tolls. Fingers are crossed now. Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Even updated roads like A22 are *not yet *classed as toll roads on TomTom so selecting avoid toll roads would still include A22 as route if you went say Ayomonte to Faro


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Even updated roads like A22 are *not yet *classed as toll roads on TomTom so selecting avoid toll roads would still include A22 as route if you went say Ayomonte to Faro


I have sent TomTom and Tele Atlas a link to the website re the new toll roads. Let's see if they can finally get the maps updated.

Further north, I went through several gates last week and went to pay at a Pay Shop yesterday. It was a very quick and easy operation but I did notice that all eight tolls on one day were only totalled and not itemised. I baulked a bit at having to pay a 1.23 euro administration fee but that was negated by the fact that one (more expensive) toll was missed off altogether. And yes, I am keeping the receipt just in case and have checked on the CTT website this morning for any further toil to have been added.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Might just be because it hadn't shown on system yet, the travel and pay dates are posted by siobhanw here, I'm told the CTT checking service not to be relied on to show outstanding tolls
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/93643-toll-roads-portugal-2.html

Admin fees and otherwise not being able to claim free or discounted journeys one of the reasons for having a Viaverde box.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Might just be because it hadn't shown on system yet, the travel and pay dates are posted by siobhanw here, I'm told the CTT checking service not to be relied on to show outstanding tolls
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-portugal/93643-toll-roads-portugal-2.html
> 
> Admin fees and otherwise not being able to claim free or discounted journeys one of the reasons for having a Viaverde box.


I appreciate that Canoeman but seven other tolls on the same day did all show up. Very strange.

Re VV: It's a new car and we haven't got around getting to the loja for a box yet. That's the next job.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Does sound strange, Post offices sell ViaVerde, sounds as if you might have had a VV before in which case you just register it to new car.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Does sound strange, Post offices sell ViaVerde, sounds as if you might have had a VV before in which case you just register it to new car.


You can do this online at the Via Verde site.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> You can do this online at the Via Verde site.


Thanks Canoeman and Siobhan but thye previous box was transferred with the old car to another family member when we bought the new car.


----------



## donuts (May 25, 2010)

Can anyone help with what the correct procedure is for a UK reg car? 

We drove back from Santander at the weekend not realising that the tolls were now in operation. Paid the tolls when we hit the roads with toll booths - so easy!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing changed for the traditional toll roads like A1, A3 etc its the SCUT like A23 that are now electronic toll only, what you do and how you pay for the electronic tolls depends a bit on your status here and your cars status.

Basically with a non Portuguese car you must use one of the pre pay options, currently there is no option to post pay.

ViaVerde is the best option, because it works on all toll roads & bridges, you can if you own property here, a Portuguese bank a/c but are a non resident register your UK car for one, not the temporary visitor option but a permanent one.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

donuts said:


> Can anyone help with what the correct procedure is for a UK reg car?
> 
> We drove back from Santander at the weekend not realising that the tolls were now in operation. Paid the tolls when we hit the roads with toll booths - so easy!


We had a similar situation when we came down in November, the SCUT registered a couple of times on the way down, so after duly collecting our Via Verde Boxes for our UK registered cars we went to manually pay..........

Nope could not find the Car so nothing to pay
Undaunted we tried again 3 days later.............still nothing
Returned to UK whereupon the VV box worked a treat.
Our neighbours in PT have been in to try and pay on our behalf and still nothing doing.

So despite best endeavours it seems that the system currently cannot process foreign plated vehicles. :confused2:

That said I may be arrested when we come back down in March

HTH

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The system could but it isn't designed to recognize non Portuguese cars. 

The important thing to realize is there are two separate payment system.
one for Portuguese cars
one for non Portuguese cars, this is the currently difficult and awkward one.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> The system could but it isn't designed to recognize non Portuguese cars
> 
> 
> one for non Portuguese cars, this is the currently difficult and awkward one.


I would suggest impossible at present.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't disagree, but it's a matter of knowing options and where to go, unfortunately that is still not clear to anyone, but if someone wants a temporary Viaverde here Via Verde
and other payment and online options here CTT - Pagamento Portagens

also see siobhanwf just posted information, wonder where else they are? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/portugal-expat-forum-expats-living-portugal/


----------

